# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Совместные закупы материалов для шитья.

## bestregards3

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Обращаюсь к тем, кто занимается рукоделием. Я хотела бы сделать заказ на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], но у них для бесплатной доставки нужно сделать заказ на довольно большую сумму. Я бы хотела заказать утеплитель изософт и еще разных подкладочных тканий и прокладочных материалов.
Поэтому, предлагаю совместно заказть одну доставку, а потом ее располовинить.
Буд  ждать ваших писем. Спасибо за внимание!

----------

